# PSVita 3-5 hour battery life, memory card info, games list



## Feels Good Man (Sep 14, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sony Computer Entertainment Japan (SCEJ), a division of Sony Computer Entertainment Inc. responsible for business operation in Japan, today announced at their press conference for Tokyo Game Show 2011, that PlayStation®Vita (PS Vita), *will become available in Japan on December 17, 2011, with pre-orders starting on October 15, 2011.*
> 
> Available at 24,980 yen (including tax) for Wi-Fi model and 29,980 yen (including tax) for 3G/Wi-Fi model, PS Vita at launch will be accompanied with 26 exciting software titles along with a broad selection of peripherals and accessories
> 
> ...



*Games list:*


Spoiler



Square-Enix
Final Fantasy X
Army Corps of Hell
Lord of Apocalypse

Capcom
Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3

Arc System Works
Project N.O.E.L.S.

AQ Interactive
3gokushi touchbattle

Sony
Minnato Issho
Monster Radar

Cave
Shirotsuku
New original Shooting game

Digital Works
Jurassic Hunter

Idea Factory
Monsters Rising

Atlus
Shin Megami Tensei game

Konami
"Oh to Maoh to Nananin no himegimi tachi 
- shin ohsama monogatari-" RPG
Pro Evolution Soccer
Zone of Enders HD Collection
Metal Gear Solid HD Collection
Baseball

Level-5
Level 5 New RPG

Namco Bandai
Katamari Damacy
Gundam game
Super Robot Taisen
Tales of Innocence R

Falcom
Ys Celceta Sea of Trees

SystemSoft Alpha
Sangokuhime
Battlefield of Maidens 2nd
Sengokuhime 3rd

Tecmo Koei
Ninja Gaiden Sigma




http://scei.co.jp/corporate/release/pdf/110914a_e.pdf
http://kotaku.com/5840053/the-ps-vitas-3g-...ebrows-in-japan


----------



## zanfire (Sep 14, 2011)

im actually BAFFLED that there was not a single Monster hunter announcement. Its the one game in japan that pretty much sells the PSP. If they cant get MH4 then i have some doubts (though il be getting it anyways) but its just hard to see the system without MH.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sounds alright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Japanese prices are usually higher, so lets wait and see.
Ninja Gaiden Sigma and FFX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!!!
A new RPG by Level-5 WOHOOOOO! lol


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 14, 2011)

The launch titles are looking terrible..


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 14, 2011)

>Reads list
>Skips around it.
>Sees FFX.

...Why?

Everything else looks amazing though. Ultimate MvC3 (I know I criticize fighters on handhelds but I have an enormous boner for MvC3), ZoE and MGS HD Collections, plus the other titles, I'm completely sold.



			
				FireGrey said:
			
		

> The launch titles are looking terrible..



Yeah, those unannounced launch titles look terrible.

Also, hey 3DS.


----------



## omatic (Sep 14, 2011)

Final Fantasy X!? It is on.

Make that a launch day game for North America, and it's a day-one purchase. Hour one purchase.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Sep 14, 2011)

What's that? "The 3DS has terrible battery life and a crap launch lineup, Vita will be better"?
Sony, proving what Nintendo fans said all along "It takes time to get the best games out". 

In all seriousness, I like the look of this- when the A games start rolling in I will definitely get one. Where did this 'We must have all the best games at launch' mentality come from anyway?


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 14, 2011)

Tbh I'm half impressed and half not. I'm impressed with the wide range of accessories available at launch, together with the immense launch games (MGS...)

What I'm not impressed is the battery life. I expected it to be 5 - 8 hours as it uses a OLED screen and doesn't produce stereoscopic 3D which is said to be very battery hungry. If only it were replaceable...


----------



## clonesniper666 (Sep 14, 2011)

I still have not seen anything that makes the vita worth buying yet. Hopefully the US launch titles will change my mind, but the ones on that list that interest me are all coming to ps3/360.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 14, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> immense launch games (MGS...)



Not a launch title (coming 2012).

That list on here is NOT a launch list. And if it was and you're not satisfied, then you're just plain old retarded.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 14, 2011)

More ports and collections. This is a strange trend. Besides these there's really nothing interesting for the Vita to appeal for me because I have a PS3 and those games also will be released on PS3.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 14, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MGS is my favorite out of them, of course I wrote that. 

Other launch titles are great okay, if you find that I think otherwise (which I don't, as I already stated on my post) then you're retarded.

*glares at 3DS launchlist*


----------



## Shabutie78 (Sep 14, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> The launch titles are looking terrible..


i know. if only the vita's list of launch titles consisted of about 5 shitty games like the 3DS's.
then i'd be sold.

however, with launch titles like uncharted, littlebigplanet, and killzone, i might have to wait until there are shittier games to come out on the vita.
like street fighter 4 or dynasty warriors 21.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Sep 14, 2011)

Let's hope that the battery is replaceable with a better one, because 4 hours of battery life approx. is crap. Will not be likely though given the pandora battery thing... Games sound awesome though and I hope a lot will make it near the launch date quickly. If they can fix the battery issue and put out the games quickly, you can consider me sold.


----------



## zanfire (Sep 14, 2011)

i think the only big issue for me is all the remakes...holy crap its like 80% of the line up. Ive played most of them....multiple times, so plenty of those launch games arent worth getting it over.


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Sep 14, 2011)

To be honest the only thing that makes me want to get a vita is Gravity Rush,it seems like a fun original idea,plus I liked the first shinobido so I guess there's shinobido 2 too,but I prefer playing most of those games on my PS3
Still getting it though,idort master race,etc...
And I hope SE decide to change their mind and make that army corps of hell game more pikmin like and less Monster Hunter like


----------



## Valwin (Sep 14, 2011)

zanfire said:
			
		

> im actually BAFFLED that there was not a single Monster hunter announcement. Its the one game in japan that pretty much sells the PSP. If they cant get MH4 then i have some doubts (though il be getting it anyways) but its just hard to see the system without MH.




as i say nintendo 1up them the pretty much lost japan with this


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 14, 2011)

Hmm, only really interested in Katamari out of that list.  To be fair, I don't know much about some of those titles and "new shooting game" etc could be interesting.  Certainly moreso than playing MGS again, or FFX again, or MvC3 again in tiny vision.

What's that game they announced where you use the rear touchpad to change the landscape and move balls or whatever about?  I'm more interested in stuff like that, where someone's sat down and gone "Hmm, handheld with these features, how can we make a game for this system" rather than just "Yeah, another format, put shit like Final Fantasy on it."


----------



## Shabutie78 (Sep 14, 2011)

zanfire said:
			
		

> i think the only big issue for me is all the remakes...holy crap its like 80% of the line up. Ive played most of them....multiple times, so plenty of those launch games arent worth getting it over.


this is definitely a trend among game developers this year.
i suppose it makes sense, we've come from an era of amazing games (ps2 has amazing gaemz).
so the remake/port plague is affecting the vita as much as you should expect it to. if you don't want them, don't buy them.
at least remakes and ports aren't all the vita has to offer, unlike the 3DS during the months following its launch.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 14, 2011)

Lol this thing has a battery life worse than the 3DS itself!! I'll still get it though. Ugh there's nothing that interests me in launch titles....FFX? Might get that as first purchase.

No uncharted is sad.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 14, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say anything about the 3DS launch titles.
Although by the time Vita comes out my money will be on Mario Kart 7, Super Pokemon Rumble, Super Mario 3D Land and Zelda OoT.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Sep 14, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> More ports and collections. This is a strange trend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost as though technology advances so quickly that Sony, Nintendo and Microsoft give out dev kits without much time to do anything and keep upgrading bits until the launch (hence the third party's alleged dissatisfaction with the Wii-U dev kit). Meaning that only the simplest games exist at launch and once the system is out and stable it can have beter software made for it (with each developer seeing how something was implemented by another and attempting to improve upon it).
3DS and Vita are a new generation, yet both are being compared to their predecessors which had pretty dire lineups for quite a long time


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 14, 2011)

Atleast this won't initiate a rage from Sony fanbois that their launch is any better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Battery life is same too, though 3DS goes more with 3D off.

This all comes down to what softwares come in the future. Seeing 3DS's future list, it's looking promising but looking forward to the Vita's future list.


----------



## Ringo619 (Sep 14, 2011)

better than the 3ds  line up ,  and  not much remakes compared to the 3ds.


----------



## prowler (Sep 14, 2011)

zanfire said:
			
		

> im actually BAFFLED that there was not a single Monster hunter announcement. Its the one game in japan that pretty much sells the PSP. If they cant get MH4 then i have some doubts (though il be getting it anyways) but its just hard to see the system without MH.


Monster Hunter 3rd is still going, don't see why they should release one for the Vita when the Japanese are so attached to their PSPs i.e they'll most likely wait until after the release of the Vita to announce something


----------



## purplesludge (Sep 14, 2011)

Proprietary memory that costs almost double the same amount of memory in other formats


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 14, 2011)

The launch titles are looking terrible.. I will skip it for other 1 year or 2 to see the better titles.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Sep 14, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Atleast this won't initiate a rage from Sony fanbois that their launch is any better


Oh it really will. My opinion is that both have different capabilities, and once developers learn to exploit the rear touchpad of the Vita and the 3d of the 3DS (as well as the two screens) the competition will be truly on, yet null and void as serious gamers will want both.
Fanboys of gaming, regardless of from where it comes. That's what we should be
RE- Battery life, as an adult with a job I find that 3 hours is quite a long time- especially as my DSphat and PSP1000 both have battery life of under an hour now


----------



## emigre (Sep 14, 2011)

Shin Megami Tensei
Ys Celceta Sea of Trees

Yes please to those. I'll keep an eye out on the Level 5 RPG. Thought to be honest I'm interested in finding out what type of game Project N.O.E.LS. and several titles are like. Google wasn't that helpful just now.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 14, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Some PS Vita software titles may require the use of separately sold memory card for saving game’s saved data while some software titles are capable of saving it on to the PS Vita card itself. Please refer to the PS Vita game packages or game manuals for further details.


So, basically you need to have a memory card in order to save just like the PSP, but not for all games?
Or does it mean a memory card specifically for a game o.O?


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Sep 14, 2011)

Weaselpipe said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god why am I thinking that the Japanese will really "exploit" that rear pad....


----------



## prowler (Sep 14, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inb4loveplus


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Weaselpipe said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the point of the rear touchpad?


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 14, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Weaselpipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Finger candy" ? I'm also skeptical about this touchpad... Anyway, I'm sure some developper will find a good way to use that.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In all honesty I can't even come close to thinking of a real reason to it being there other than for hentai games


----------



## Weaselpipe (Sep 14, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why we need developers to find a reason for it- if it had a 3d screen it could be used to push things into the foreground...


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 14, 2011)

Weaselpipe said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and suck the battery to 1 - 3 hours...


----------



## Satangel (Sep 14, 2011)

5 hours of battery life is still a little too less to my liking, but those sweet graphics will make up for that. Looking forward to it, more than I ever was to the 3DS actually.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 14, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> 5 hours of battery life is still a little too less to my liking, but those sweet graphics will make up for that. Looking forward to it, more than I ever was to the 3DS actually.


It's 3-5 so it can last in between too


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 14, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm quite liking games from both consoles (like... ZOE Vita, MGS HD, MH Tri G, KH 3DS), so I don't really mind.

But OLED is supposed to be a power saver though.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 14, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True but with that much graphics load, it makes perfect sense, 3D sucks the 3DS battery while here the HD sucks the PSV battery.

On second thought, I think I'll pass on FF X and get MGS HD Collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never played an MGS game outside Peace Walker.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 14, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO, I believe it's due to the quad-core processor.

Also, Sony did mention that $250 was their budget. To put it in a bad way (no offense to anyone), they might have neglected the battery...

All my thoughts though. The graphics will make it up.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm waiting to import a Vita, I don't want to just buy it for a dating sim.  I'll have to pass on early adoption for the first time, because of the lack of games I want.

A new Gundam game is always nice providing it's the action/third person shooter or the GvG variety, not fond of Gihren's Greed type games.

Those memory cards are seriously overpriced when you convert yen to US dollar.


----------



## kaz_abdin (Sep 14, 2011)

Final Fantasy X?!? Get in there!! Defo day-one purchase


----------



## bazzi_h (Sep 14, 2011)

Hmmm, a game by Arc System Works that's called Project N.O.E.L.S. 

My money's on that it is a reference to Noel Vermillion from BlazBlue, which may mean a BlazBlue game is coming to Vita, which is likely seeing as BlazBlue ContinuumShift and ContinuumShift 2 both came out on the original PSP.

If that's the case, I'm definitely buying a vita 'cause I love me some BlazBlue!


----------



## Ikki (Sep 14, 2011)

Well thank god the Tales title announced is just a remake, I have no will to get this thing for now.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 14, 2011)

Ahahahaha...

Worse battery life than the 3DS, more remakes than the 3DS, and more expensive than the 3DS was (Even at launch).

Where's your argument now, Sony fanboys?

EDIT: Just to clarify, I'm not hating on the PS Vita per-say, let's call it...Karma.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 14, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Ahahahaha...
> 
> Worse battery life than the 3DS, more remakes than the 3DS, and more expensive than the 3DS was (Even at launch).
> 
> Where's your argument now, Sony fanboys?


They are probably like


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Sep 14, 2011)

When I saw "Army Corps of Hell" underneath FFX, I thought it was a subtitle.

...I'm really disappointed that it isn't.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 14, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think all fanboys are like little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Waiting on the new ip and new games and such. 

I hope new titles for the vita and 3ds wouldn't be just console (enhance) ports/remakes of devs old and new games. 

Most vita new titles can just be play on the ps3 now.

When is the ps4 coming to kill this "trend"?


----------



## prowler (Sep 14, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Ahahahaha...
> 
> Worse battery life than the 3DS, more remakes than the 3DS, and more expensive than the 3DS was (Even at launch).
> 
> ...


We all know you hate Sony TDWP FTW, give up. The rehashes of Vita vs. 3DS in every single thread is getting boring and old now (not directly at you but at everyone)

Battery life doesn't concern me as long as the charger is not like the fucking PSP Go's. So small, you have to be sitting next to a plug socket to actually play while charging.

The memory card price is bullshit but games won't be needing to install so I think I'll be fine with a 4GB.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 14, 2011)

That's just as bad as a laptop's battery in 2005. Defeats the purpose.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 14, 2011)

It's a powerful handheld. Expecting it to have a long battery life is silly. The disappointment should be about the claim that it would match the PSP's battery life. Not sure if it was Sony or some other developers that made that claim.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 14, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> It's a powerful handheld. Expecting it to have a long battery life is silly. The disappointment should be about the claim that it would match the PSP's battery life. Not sure if it was Sony or some other developers that made that claim.


I still won't play it down, maybe it matches the PSP life with lowest brightness and no gaming?


----------



## Snailface (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm disappointed with these new revelations about the Vita, but I still have to have one.

I can see myself playing it while plugged in most of the time to preserve overall battery life since the system's life is tied to it.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 14, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I'm disappointed with these new revelations about the Vita, but I still have to have one.
> 
> I can see myself playing it while plugged in most of the time to preserve overall battery life since the system's life is tied to it.


Playing while plugged in? AFAIK that destroys overall battery life, not preserves it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll get it too, cuz my PSP 2k needs a Sony mate with it. 3DS already has 3 lol.


----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Playing while plugged in? AFAIK that destroys overall battery life, not preserves it


How does that work? I keep hearing that, but I can't find a good explanation.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 14, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm no techy guy sorry lol. But I'm saying this from experience. My DS Phats battery started going down in overall battery life under 9 months because I used to play while charging, now it runs 30mins and out of life. I never played DS lite while charging and it still goes well above 15 hours+
Stats after 2 years:-
DS Phat BLife - 30mins
DS Lite - 15 hours+

Same case for Laptop, I had one before that I used to use while it was charging, and it's battery life from 3 hours came down to 40mins in a year, got a new laptop and it's battery life is still well above 2 hours (2nd year owning it, never used while charging)

Maybe it's just me, but I've also read in many places...that playing/using while charging does infact reduce overall battery life faster.


----------



## emigre (Sep 14, 2011)

There's a  combined  nine ports and remakes out of nearly thirty games. I'll survive somehow. Though Ys is just going to feel like a brand new game like The Oath in Felghana did for Ys 3, which is actually a good thing.

Personally I don't get the whole fuss about the battery life, we all knew the PSV is bloody powerful so surely it was clear as day battery life was going to be on the shit site.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 14, 2011)

Batteries will degrade over time via charging numerous times. However, the tech behind current batteries cuts off extra charging when they are fully charged, preventing extra degrading of the battery.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 14, 2011)

Ugh...I easily play Persona 4 for longer than that in one sitting.  Oh well, not much different than the 3DS, I guess.  I'll but it, but I'll anxiously be waiting for the revision (that goes for the 3DS, too).


----------



## heartgold (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm still not interested, KH on vita then we'll see


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 14, 2011)

3-5 is what I expected, I can live with it. I don't see myself playing it for 3-5 hours straight without access to a charger honestly.

I never criticized the 3DS for having similar battery life and I won't criticize the Vita for it either.

EDIT: As for "degrading battery life", I feel like it varies from battery to battery. I've had my DS Phat for a long time now and it still hold a several hour charge. My old PSP 1000's battery, on the other hand, held a charge for all of a few seconds to maybe an hour if it was in a good mood.


----------



## Windaga (Sep 14, 2011)

I can live with the battery life - it's the games I'm more focused on. I'm waiting until P4 launches on it to buy it (unless something else comes out that catches my fancy), but I'm just a little bummed out that the battery itself isn't replaceable. Though it's not really a big deal - I'll be bringing both my Vita and 3DS with me, so with a combined time of around 14 hours, I should be fine.

Edit
Wait, that's 3-5 hours with the Wifi/3G off? Uh...well, I don't play many games online anyway, but that's a bit odd.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 14, 2011)

I think I'll wait until something I actually like gets put on the Vita before I even _think_ of getting it. 

The battery life isn't really a surprise or a problem, seeing as I usually only play my PSP for about an hour before I get bored. I think I'll wait for the Vita Slim & Lite.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 14, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> *I never criticized the 3DS for having similar battery life *and I won't criticize the Vita for it either.


Say what?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The type of games I like are on both systems. I'm torn between the 3DS and PSV.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 14, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've had a large number of criticisms but battery for the 3DS has never been one. You can look through every one of my posts and I doubt there will be a single one complaining about battery life. I said it's similar to the PSP battery life which I was fine with.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 14, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't you, though?  You're Guild, you're *supposed* to do it.  Pretty please with sugar on top?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 14, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Can't you, though?  You're Guild, you're *supposed* to do it.  Pretty please with sugar on top?



The 3DS battery is an atrocity to the battery user world. It must be made by shit and designed by fuckheads.

Not really, but you wanted me to say it.

Seriously, 3-5 hour battery seems fine to me, when you learn to live with a such shit battery as my PSP had, you learn to appreciate playing a game for more than an hour on-the-go.


----------



## emigre (Sep 14, 2011)

Here's some screenshots of the new Ys game. It certainly won't push the PSV's limits Falcom games don't rend do but it looks nice. I'm really looking forward to this, hopefully XSEED will continue their partnership with Falcom and I can buy the game off PSN like I did with PSP Ys games.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 14, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol handheld battery life will only bother me once they are below 2 hours. I rarely play for 2 hours in a row. Be it any game, here I thought when KH BbS comes I'll play non-stop, but played 2 hours continous max  I'm surprised by how my gaming routine has diminished so much in these 4 years. There I was in 2006 playing GunZ: The Duel for 8 hours, followed by PS2 gaming for over 10 hours...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 14, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Here's some screenshots of the new Ys game. It certainly won't push the PSV's limits Falcom games don't rend do but it looks nice. I'm really looking forward to this, hopefully XSEED will continue their partnership with Falcom and I can buy the game off PSN like I did with PSP Ys games.



Yeah, looks kinda like a PSP game but whatever.

I've never been a big Ys fan but they have great music for it at least. I'd love me some sweet tunes.


----------



## emigre (Sep 14, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm guessing Falcom are using the Ys Seven engine which explains the appearance. They did the same thing with The Oath in Falghana which used the Ys: VI engine can't say I'm fussed, it means the game is going have a good foundation.


----------



## Centrix (Sep 14, 2011)

wow is that it for Sony, well I'll be getting a Vita but not any time soon the games they've shown so far aren't any thing to get my panty's in a bunch over except FFX if it is a remake and not just another HD upgrade. Sure Zone of Enders HD collection and the MG HD Collection is all good and dandy but I've never seen the point to glossing these gems in HD? Vita like its predecessor is gonna have a long long long ways to go before it hurts the 3DS in sales, I can only imagine Nintendo's gonna have one hell of a X-mas this year! I wonder how long it will be until more developers support Vita? seems like there's hardly any interest in the system, I don't know maybe its just me! lol!


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 14, 2011)

The Vita looks pretty good... But the only games that interest me so far are the SMT game, Gravity Daze, and the unknown Level-5 game.

Glad I got my 3DS! Having both will be a dream.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 14, 2011)

Still gonna get me a Vita, I want that SMT game and Persona when it's released.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2011)

3-5 hours? Is that, like, a lucky number or something?


----------



## zanfire (Sep 14, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> The Vita looks pretty good... But the only games that interest me so far are the SMT game, Gravity Daze, and the unknown Level-5 game.
> 
> Glad I got my 3DS! Having both will be a dream.


----------



## abel009 (Sep 14, 2011)

History Of events:

Nintendo announces the "3DS" Take a look inside!!!
Crowd: Hurray!!! 3D with out glasses (Crowd goes wild) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sony: Where is the HD?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sony Announces "PSVita"!! HD on the go.
Crowd:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Console games on the palms of our hands!! BEAT THAT Nintendo

Nintendo announces the "Wii U" Zelda In HD and in your hands!!
Nintendo: Give me your monies!!
Crowd: "Faints in excitement" 
Sony: mmm.... interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sony announces Vita will interact as a wireless multimedia controller with the PS3
Crowd: Just like the "Wii U" so original   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nintendo: WTF? This is the last time, first the remote now this?
Sony: Muahh aaahh Muahh aaahh

Nintendo announces battery life will last 3-5 Hours
Crowd: Complains BOOOOOO!!! Where is my Vita!!
Sony: S*CK it nintendo you loose.
Nintendo: will see!!

Nintendo Releases The "3DS"
Crowd: where are my games? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sony announces battery life will last 3 hours
CrowdMG But But its OK its HD Gaming on the go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nintendo: are you F*cking serious?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sony: Whos the looser now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Moral Of the story: Everyone has a fanboy inside so dont hate

The end


----------



## Valwin (Sep 14, 2011)

What a dispoitment is jsut psp again


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 14, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> What a dispoitment is jsut psp again



Stop making such obvious trollbait. You were already warned about this.


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 14, 2011)

Centrix said:
			
		

> wow is that it for Sony, well I'll be getting a Vita but not any time soon the games they've shown so far aren't any thing to get my panty's in a bunch over except FFX if it is a remake and not just another HD upgrade. Sure Zone of Enders HD collection and the MG HD Collection is all good and dandy but I've never seen the point to glossing these gems in HD? Vita like its predecessor is gonna have a long long long ways to go before it hurts the 3DS in sales, I can only imagine Nintendo's gonna have one hell of a X-mas this year! I wonder how long it will be until more developers support Vita? seems like there's hardly any interest in the system, I don't know maybe its just me! lol!


3DS is going to have an awesome holiday season...in Japan.
A whole lot of nothing over here probably.

On the flipside, the western launch of the Vita seems like it'll be much stronger than the Japanese launch.
Them saying "26 launch titles" is incredibly misleading when they're also counting apps.
Not to mention ports/remakes galore.
Two golfing games.
A fishing game.
F1 racing.
Certainly going for quantity over quality here.

Though western devs are all over the Vita so it'll be exciting to see what it gets launched with over here.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2011)

Good, good, good

Everything here is looking pretty nice, especially the launch titles (FFX and a few others not withstanding). I am disappointed about the battery life; I was hoping it would beat the 3DS in that respect.

Still, everything else is looking pretty good, so it's no deal breaker. It's just a shame that the US won't be getting this until 2012...


----------



## machomuu (Sep 15, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Good, good, good
> 
> Everything here is looking pretty nice, especially the launch titles (FFX and a few others not withstanding). I am disappointed about the battery life; I was hoping it would beat the 3DS in that respect.
> 
> Still, everything else is looking pretty good, so it's no deal breaker. It's just a shame that the US won't be getting this until 2012...


Honestly I was never really expecting a 2011 release.  It felt too soon.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2011)

It's one of those things where you rationally know that it isn't very likely, but you still can't help but hope that maybe, just maybe, your initial skepticism will turn out to be wrong.

So yeah, it would have been nice to have had it launch for the holidays here, but it's still launching in early 2012; it won't be too long of a wait. 

(Apparently the reason for the later launch is that the recent Earthquake and Tsunami hurt their distribution centers. After all that happened, it's pretty impressive that they were able to get back on track enough to launch it this year, even if it's only in Japan).


----------



## Valwin (Sep 15, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what cant i have a opinion ? i am not trolling anyone


----------



## klim28 (Sep 15, 2011)

Not hyped as of the moment.

Probably going to get Vita anyways but maybe after a year or so.

Nothing interests me sorry.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not exactly interested into Final Fantasy... But I am interested in a couple of titles NOT at launch. Still I must say that it's a much better lineup as opposed to many other consoles, including 3DS (duh).

I'll delay my collection of my Vita, and only get it when my desired games are out.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 15, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all your posts in any thread about sony (or even ms) are negative, 
your just an obvious nintendo fanboy and a troll


----------



## MigueelDnd (Sep 15, 2011)

Disappointed with the battery life -- I expected it to last longer; but Vita is still looking amazing. I'll probably get one in one or two years, when the titles I want are released and probably for a minor price; for now I'll go 3DS only. Early adopters(of japanese units) will have lots of fun: UMvC, Tales of Innocence R, Ys Celceta Sea of Trees and Level 5's new RPG... I hope it does well, which I think I will.


----------



## zanfire (Sep 15, 2011)

MigueelDnd said:
			
		

> Disappointed with the battery life -- I expected it to last longer; but Vita is still looking amazing. I'll probably get one in one or two years, when the titles I want are released and probably for a minor price; for now I'll go 3DS only. Early adopters(of japanese units) will have lots of fun: UMvC, Tales of Innocence R, Ys Celceta Sea of Trees and Level 5's new RPG... I hope it does well, which I think I will.



I still think the 1 thing that will hurt them, in japan mainly, is the fact that its has no mention of any Monster Hunter for the system yet and the 3DS is getting 2 so far. That game alone drove the psp in japan, outselling anything i know over there to the point were almost everyone in that country had the damn games. For JP its going to hurt them for sure, luckly the japanese are very loyal to sony, so it wont hurt as bad, but expect the 3DS to outsell it for a while.

For the US/EU its seems likely we will get portable 3rd around the launch as a downloadable PSP game with added control from the second stick. I have a feeling they were holding the game back more-so because it would help sell Vita's here. But hey, i could be wrong and they might be screwing everyone esle out of yet ANOTHER DAMN MH game.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 15, 2011)

zanfire said:
			
		

> MigueelDnd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently there are games for the PSVita which are somewhat a little similar to MH. We know that MH will eventually come. By the way, how long has the 3DS already been launched in Japan? MH was just announced.

I'm just very disappointed over the battery life and the fact that you can't replace the battery, but hey the PSVita has stuff which can cover it up.


----------



## cris92x (Sep 15, 2011)

You know whats really going to hurt the ps vita... those damn memory stick prices. I really would like to see anybody defend sony for this. (Where's Guild? lol) A new memory stick, one which sony produces and limits you by providing no other option but buying it. Don't argue that its optional, when the system has no internal memory and your bound to eventually buy crap off psn or wish to store mp3/movies/etc. They could have easily provided 2 gigs cheaply, even the 3DS provides 2 gigs of internal memory and a free 2 gig stick on top of that. Anybody wondering why the ps vita can be priced at 250, your answer lies in the memory stick sales. At least we know what the vita revision is going to improve on, internal memory


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 15, 2011)

cris92x said:
			
		

> You know whats really going to hurt the ps vita... those damn memory stick prices. I really would like to see anybody defend sony for this. (Where's Guild? lol)



I'm not really going to, my big harumph with Sony has been proprietary media. I don't mind it when it's like half the price as the previous version (PSP Go, anyone?) but it's always been annoying to have to buy a new medium and, if you don't want to use your Vita as a reader all the time, adapters. Plus the Vita has a big emphasis on blending physical and digital media (every Vita game is said to be available online). I would rather have the Vita packed with some small internal storage for a few download-only games or a big internal storage (like the PSP Go) to get people buying online. No one wants to spend another chunk of cash on new storage, especially when the game carts support saves and stuff in them.

I'll be buying physical for the most part it seems. Used games are cheaper anyway.


----------



## Sylar1 (Sep 16, 2011)

XD these conferences sure bring out the crazy in people.

Nintendo fans act like the 3DS won because they get a couple of MH games, some game starring a little girl i never heard of, a FE game that will never leave japan on your mighty Region Locked handheld.

Sony fans are crying win because they get an uncharted game (whoop dee doo big deal), Though Persona 4 and FFX are a win. 

Sony: LOL 3DS battery life is only 3-5 hours

*vita's battery life gets announced*

Sony: uh..... it's ok because it's the Playstation Pita, time to shell out money for the expensive memory cards we have to buy.

Sony and Nintendo both fail currently.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 16, 2011)

cris92x said:
			
		

> You know whats really going to hurt the ps vita... those damn memory stick prices. I really would like to see anybody defend sony for this. (Where's Guild? lol) A new memory stick, one which sony produces and limits you by providing no other option but buying it. Don't argue that its optional, when the system has no internal memory and your bound to eventually buy crap off psn or wish to store mp3/movies/etc. They could have easily provided 2 gigs cheaply, even the 3DS provides 2 gigs of internal memory and a free 2 gig stick on top of that. Anybody wondering why the ps vita can be priced at 250, your answer lies in the memory stick sales. At least we know what the vita revision is going to improve on, internal memory


That's actually true and I agree. I think there's still time for them to provide at least 2Gb for American release, if they really want to be serious with PSN.

About the topic, nothing that we didn't expect. It on par with PSP and 3DS battery life. The launch line-up is varied. 

The problem is Nintendo. They got major titles to be released and Sony lost Monster Hunter titles (and probably exclusivity, as we never seen anything about the Monter Hunter Portable 3rd HD for PS Vita being said, it's not even on the list of games to be released until 2012). Sony is really in bad position right now, they did everything right, just forgot to money hat the titles people expect. I hope PS Vita is suscesfull, because it's a great hardware, with great innovation and possibilities.

All of above is true for Japan, of course. In the west, we have yet to see what will happen.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 16, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> All of above is true for Japan, of course. *In the west, we have yet to see what will happen.*


I sense uncharted GA as a western launch title. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeah, pretty much agree with all you said. Why can't Sony just stick to SD cards...


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 16, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SD cards are slower and less secure. That's the only thing I can think at all.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 16, 2011)

Any chance of a third-party battery?


----------



## zanfire (Sep 16, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and they want to make more money and overcharge. Is it too damn hard to at least stick to the pro duos everyone forked money over for? Its one of the few things that are making me want to hold off on this system along with it not selling really well like the 3DS and their price dropping soon after.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 16, 2011)

Can someone tell what the memory cards cost in $ or €?


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 16, 2011)

Um aren't most of the good games just remakes?
MVC3 and tales of the innocence are examples.


----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Gahars (Sep 16, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Um aren't most of the good games just remakes?
> MVC3 and tales of the innocence are examples.



Well, more like ports than anything else, and it seems to have a good mix between the ports and the original games tailor made for the system.

And UMvC3 on the go? I am so there...


----------



## prowler (Sep 16, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Um aren't most of the good games just remakes?
> MVC3 and tales of the innocence are examples.


At least they aren't demakes
_Yes I went there_


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2011)

Some news on this: Vita will have external battery option.

Seems like there's a battery add-on peripheral by Sony themselves, which kinda seems to be shooting themselves in the foot.

Also, why are people so up in arms over this when I swore the 3DS was said to have the same estimated battery life upon its announcement and such?


----------



## DarkWay (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice amount of information, still wondering about the memory card..... what type of card is it exactly?

As for the battery life, it's a portable people 3-5 hours is more than enough and if it's not enough for you or you're going on a longer journey then buy a spare battery and charge it up.


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 16, 2011)

I think the battery-life is OK. I mean when you see what it is capable of I think it is totally fine, especially since these gadget have to be quite thin!

Also 3DS has the same battery-life, so....


----------



## prowler (Sep 16, 2011)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> Nice amount of information, still wondering about the memory card..... what type of card is it exactly?


Proprietary.


----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Seems like there's a battery add-on peripheral by Sony themselves, which kinda seems to be shooting themselves in the foot.Only if the peripheral mounts over the rear touchpad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So? That just means that _both_ consoles have a short battery life. Read through the 3DS announcement threads, there were plenty people criticizing the (announced) battery life there too.


----------



## manobon (Sep 16, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Some news on this: Vita will have external battery option.
> 
> Seems like there's a battery add-on peripheral by Sony themselves, which kinda seems to be shooting themselves in the foot.
> 
> Also, why are people so up in arms over this when I swore the 3DS was said to have the same estimated battery life upon its announcement and such?




If the battery add-on provides anywhere close to what the PSP's extended battery does, then I'll be super happy- I rarely have to worry about recharging, and can Definitely take it on trips without a problem. 

I think people are up in arms about it when compared to the 3DS because they (for whatever reason) expected to get a better deal- maybe they thought that the lack of 3D would provide a boost in estimated battery life (despite everything else it's packing)? I know I was upset because I'm really dissatisfied with the 3DS' battery life- I was really looking forward to Nyko's new power grip thing (I think it's still  unreleased). Unfortunately, I feel like I have to wait on either a new iteration of the 3DS, or spend money on both the slide pad expansion, and an external battery...and then, not use them in conjunction, or wait for Another 3rd party solution. 

I understand that, by providing an external battery, it seems like Sony is saying, "Yes- we Know there should be more battery life, and the design is flawed." However, as with the PSP, I'm happier that there is a 1st party solution to it at all, instead of having to shop around for 3rd party solutions that may not be of the greatest quality, you know? I really wish Nintendo provided a external battery + slide pad expansion. If they did that, they could have resolved what many people (i.e., consumers of the product they are selling) consider a problem, as well as introduce the slide pad/buttons, without having to admit there was a battery problem to begin with ("No! We just want to provide enough power for the expansion to insure an optimal gaming experience, blah blah blah").


----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2011)

manobon said:
			
		

> I understand that, by providing an external battery, it seems like Sony is saying, "Yes- we Know there should be more battery life, and the design is flawed."


While I consider the announced battery life way too short, I don't think the external battery will be seen as admitting a mistake. 

A lot of portable electronics have a first party extended battery pack available, and it's usually not seen as a flaw in the design. Cameras, laptops; even mobile phones used to have that option. The device comes with a standard battery, and there's an extra power pack available if you need more battery life. Having a first party external battery isn't generally viewed as admitting a flaw in design, but merely a (welcome) optional extra. 


Speaking of that Nyko Power Grip thing; if the slider expansion thing catches on, I bet Nyko will release a version with the extra controls built in. That way you could have the slider expansion _and_ the extra battery.


----------



## manobon (Sep 16, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Speaking of that Nyko Power Grip thing; if the slider expansion thing catches on, I bet Nyko will release a version with the extra controls built in. That way you could have the slider expansion _and_ the extra battery.



I hope so- and I also hope that Nintendo firmware updates don't then render it invalid, etc.!

But yeah- you're right about Sony not "making a mistake", and how external/bigger batteries have been considered extra accessories for a long time (still wish Nintendo made one, though). I was just addressing Guild McCommunist's perspective.


----------



## justin05 (Sep 17, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Some news on this: Vita will have external battery option.
> 
> Seems like there's a battery add-on peripheral by Sony themselves, which kinda seems to be shooting themselves in the foot.
> 
> Also, why are people so up in arms over this when I swore the 3DS was said to have the same estimated battery life upon its announcement and such?



One peripheral i would get. But since we're on the peripheral topic, can't wait for Nintendo to 
make a cup holder for the 3DS


----------



## kevan (Sep 17, 2011)

How do the external batterys work ?_?


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 17, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> How do the external batterys work ?_?


I smell a Vita cradle.

But again, it'll block the touchpad and render it useless.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, I mean they're shooting themselves in the foot by basically pointing out a flaw of the system.

When people were saying that the 3DS should have a Nintendo battery extender, I said it wouldn't happen because Nintendo would just be making themselves look like incompetent fools. They'd be saying "Hey, we could've had this add-on as part of the actual system and have no complaints on battery life, but instead we're gonna make you pay extra for our mistakes!" Sony is currently doing that right now. I guess they didn't want to make the Vita a lot fatter since apparently electronics being paper thin is the hip new trend today, but making people pay extra for an add-on you designed to compensate for a problem they know damn well you can solve is just a slap in the face to consumers. And before you think I'm going all traitor with Sony, yes, Nintendo is doing the same thing with the slide pad add-on, so don't go "YEAH FUCK SONY NINTENDO WOULD NEVER DO THAT!"

All that being said, I'm content with the Vita battery, I'm one of those people who actually charges my shit instead of just throwing it on the counter and leaving it without charge for days. And I'm also one of those people who do more than drool over their handheld 24/7 so I can't see myself playing it for more than 3-5 hours without a charger in the area. I also keep everything on low when I'm on the go (backlight and various other settings) as a habit. Only time I even remember turning up my PSP backlight to the max when on-the-go was on a bus ride to DC (Gahars knows what I'm talking about) and the sunlight was blaring through the window and giving me the worst glare.

Will I buy the add-on? Probably not unless the battery craps out on my Vita or I have enough cash to not buy another game (unlikely since I can buy PSP games and such from the store for a lot cheaper than Vita games) but enough to buy the add-on. Do I think it's stupid? Yes, yes I do. Still, I don't have many complaints about the system outside of the rear touchpad, which honestly is big case of "Why?" and this, but this is completely optional. Maybe the 3G too but that again is completely optional.


----------



## Ace (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, each company to their own, I say. Both of them are taking their consoles in somewhat different directions, and despite what people may think, the 3DS has a potential head start over PSV.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 17, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Well, each company to their own, I say. Both of them are taking their consoles in somewhat different directions, and despite what people may think, the 3DS has a potential head start over PSV.


The 3DS wasn't marketed correctly. If it was, I'm pretty sure it'll be more successful than now and that slide pad expansion won't even exist.

On topic: The Vita storage cards look like M2 cards (with the words PS VITA on it). Hopefully Sony markets it right for this one, they have been doing a decent job so far.


----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Well, I mean they're shooting themselves in the foot by basically pointing out a flaw of the system.
> 
> [...] "Hey, we could've had this add-on as part of the actual system and have no complaints on battery life, but instead we're gonna make you pay extra for our mistakes!" Sony is currently doing that right now. I guess they didn't want to make the Vita a lot fatter since apparently electronics being paper thin is the hip new trend today, but making people pay extra for an add-on you designed to compensate for a problem they know damn well you can solve is just a slap in the face to consumers.



If you insist on seeing the battery pack as highlighting a flaw in their own design, you might as well say the other accessories are pointing out other design shortcomings as well. The official screen protector compensates for a crappy screen that scratches easily. The official carry case compensates for a crappy build quality. The memory cards... okay, no built-in memory is a flaw, but even if it had some built-in memory, having memory cards would be admitting the existing amount is not enough. 

And so on and so forth. 

Portable devices, and Sony's are no exception, have always had first party extended life batteries, and it was never seen as compensating for any sort of mistake. The device came with a standard battery, and if that wasn't enough you had the option to upgrade to a long life one. Both Sony and Nintendo should have had an extended life battery pack on offer from day one, the lazy bastards.  

I'm not saying the battery life is good or decent or even enough. I'm just saying that the extra battery isn't "admitting" a flaw, and won't be seen as such.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2011)

abel009 said:
			
		

> History Of events:
> 
> Nintendo announces the "3DS" Take a look inside!!!
> Crowd: Hurray!!! 3D with out glasses (Crowd goes wild)
> ...


No-one shows love for your story. I do.
Cool story, bro!


----------



## emigre (Sep 17, 2011)

No one shows any love for that story because it was fantard shit.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 17, 2011)

Don't know how many times this has to be repeated, but current battery technology is practically at its peak in terms of capacity. Without changing the power consumption of the hardware using the battery, the only way to get more life out of a battery is to increase its overall size. Until a new kind of battery technology comes out, we are stuck with what we have.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 17, 2011)

well then it seems that we need to get on a new technology for batteries. because we havent seen an update since 2005.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 17, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> well then it seems that we need to get on a new technology for batteries. because we havent seen an update since 2005.


This.

It's great that I basically have a console in my hands, but I want to be able to play it for long periods of time.

And that wasn't just directed at the PSV.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 17, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> well then it seems that we need to get on a new technology for batteries. because we havent seen an update since 2005.



That would be the responsibility of those that make the battery technology, not Sony, Nintendo, or other companies that make devices that use the batteries. The only thing they can do is design around it.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 17, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reading his post it wasn't at all directed at "Sony, Nintendo, or other companies that make devices that use the batteries".


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 17, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wasn't my intention at pointing any particular person out. I only used his post in making the statement I made because, unfortunately, many people are under the assumption that when these companies have this hardware in their devices, they also think they are making the internal technology as well. Just like the screens, touch-interfaces, etc, the companies using them aren't necessarily the ones "making" the technology.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 17, 2011)

And why haven't I seen big uproars from site writers bashing the battery life of the Vita? Oh yeah, I forgot this is the internet. Where EVERYONE is a troll, even if you're not.


----------

